# what to do?



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Keith

that's a good exmple of why it makes sense to use all the same size box








but if I were in your position that's what I would have done
I think it's to early to split the brood in 2 with a deep in between 
once they draw out the new deep you can switch em

Dave


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I would have tried at least one on bottom especially if it were starter strips. The bees seem to draw the strips better from the top down.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>when i took the super off i noticed capped brood in the centers of the frames..

On second thought. I would take the two outside frames of brood in the bottom box and put it in the center of the new box. Install two new frames in the old box where the brood was taken out. This will make a continious vertical brood area in all three boxes.

Later if they draw the SC well, move it to the center of the nest, or when it warms up a bit feed more SC foundation into the center.


----------

